# Got the visa blues...



## Sazzalou (Sep 7, 2009)

Apologies if this subject /query has been asked elsewhere. Answers seem to be eluding me…

My partner (US citizen by birth) and I (British citizen by birth) want to get married in the next few months, after which I will join him in San Francisco, and we plan to live in the States permanently. We’ve been informed by an attorney that we can apply via the ‘fiance visa’ K1 route, and that with processing times/interview etc the earliest I could enter the States would be April 2011 (assuming all goes well) after which I could apply for a work permit to be allowed to work from August 2011. He also said that I would not be able to visit the States whilst the visa application is being processed, as the authorities would not allow me to visit under the Visa Waiver Program whilst the K1 is going through. 

We’d like to know the following: 

1.	Is what the attorney said correct, especially about not being allowed to visit the States whilst the K1 is being processed? It's easier for me to get time off than my partner, and so the prospect of not being able to see each other for more than about four days every two months is awful...
2.	Are there any other routes that would be more effective (for example by getting married sooner and applying for the ‘spousal visa’)? I hear that the fiancé visa takes less time on average but just wanted to confirm.

Thanks in advance for any constructive advice you can give,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sazzalou said:


> Apologies if this subject /query has been asked elsewhere. Answers seem to be eluding me…
> 
> My partner (US citizen by birth) and I (British citizen by birth) want to get married in the next few months, after which I will join him in San Francisco, and we plan to live in the States permanently. We’ve been informed by an attorney that we can apply via the ‘fiance visa’ K1 route, and that with processing times/interview etc the earliest I could enter the States would be April 2011 (assuming all goes well) after which I could apply for a work permit to be allowed to work from August 2011. He also said that I would not be able to visit the States whilst the visa application is being processed, as the authorities would not allow me to visit under the Visa Waiver Program whilst the K1 is going through.
> 
> ...


He is sort of correct ..but many do visit with no problem other have been denied entry .. but if you go for a two week visit you should be good 

I prefer the spousal immigrant visa the CR1 ..not the K-3 but it can be a bit longer .. but a lot more efficient .. you arrive with the green card already in the mail to you .. no adjusting of Status to do


----------



## Sazzalou (Sep 7, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> He is sort of correct ..but many do visit with no problem other have been denied entry .. but if you go for a two week visit you should be good
> 
> I prefer the spousal immigrant visa the CR1 ..not the K-3 but it can be a bit longer .. but a lot more efficient .. you arrive with the green card already in the mail to you .. no adjusting of Status to do


Thanks Davis1 - your explanation re: entry during visa appn process makes a lot more sense.

Will investigate the spousal visa...

Thanks again :clap2:


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd be interested to know more about this, about your experiences and which visa you're choosing to go with.
I'm a bit confused about the 'not being allowed to visit the US while the application's being processed' so i may try and get an appointment with someone at the US embassy in London, to try and get answers there and if possible more advice and plenty of leaflets. It is a bit daunting!
Helen


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mikesgirl said:


> I'd be interested to know more about this, about your experiences and which visa you're choosing to go with.
> I'm a bit confused about the 'not being allowed to visit the US while the application's being processed' so i may try and get an appointment with someone at the US embassy in London, to try and get answers there and if possible more advice and plenty of leaflets. It is a bit daunting!
> Helen


Unfortunately US Embassies are not immigration counceling facilities. Work your way through the stickies and post your questions. You will get answers. The handbook is uscis.gov

Rule of thumb and common sense - you have an application running you stay put.


----------



## Mikesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

twostep said:


> Unfortunately US Embassies are not immigration counceling facilities. Work your way through the stickies and post your questions. You will get answers. The handbook is uscis.gov
> 
> Rule of thumb and common sense - you have an application running you stay put.



Thanks  lol i did sound daft the way i phrased it. I'll be asking questions here then hehe


----------

